# Duck with Red Cabbage



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

1 Head red cabbage,shredded
1 onion chopped
salt
6 ounces salt pork,diced
1/2 cup red wine or 1/2 cup chicken broth
2 mallards about 3 pounds each

1)Put cabbage and onion into a bowl,sprinkle salt over the cabbage and onions let stand for 10 minutes then squeeze out the liquid.
2)Fry salt pork in a skillet until golden.Add cabbage mixture and wine
cover and simmer for 20 minutes.
3)place ducks in roasting pan and bake at 425f for 30 minutes.
4)Drain off the fat from the ducks and spoon cabbage mixture over ducks
then reduce the oven temperature to 350f and bake for 45 more minutes.
serves about 4.

I hope you will enjoy this recipe my family has this every year . :lol:


----------

